# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  MOTIVATIONS-Thread fr alle!!

## Weisheitszahn08

Hallo an alle Kommilitonen und Kommilitoninnen da drauen!
Ich dachte mir, dass das Forum noch einen Thread zum "Auskotzen" gebrauchen knnte. Et Voila.  :bhh: 

Es soll ein Thread fr alle werden, die auf der Suche nach Motivation, egal wofr, sind.  :hmmm...:  

Vielleicht knnen einige von euch ja auch mal preisgeben, womit ihr euch so fr anstehende Testate, Prfungen o.. motiviert.  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## stabbi89

Oha :Smilie:  Nchsten Donnerstag ist Anatomie :Traurig:  Ich versuche einfach immer daran zu denken, was ich danach schnes machen kann. Insbesondere jetzt Weihnachten, Zuhause. Ansonsten gehe ich regelmig zum Sport egal wieviel der Stoff ist um einfach abzuschalten. "Schei auf schlechtes Gewissen". Klappt bis jetzt ganz gut.

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Ich knnte im Moment nur Kotzen, wenn ich an meinen aktuellen Arbeitsstand im Phantom2-Kurs denke.  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 
Wir sind gerade dabei eine Brcke zu machen und anstatt schon dabei zu sein, das entsprechende Sgeschnittmodell auszugieen, hnge ich immer noch an meinem Provisorium, da es mir am letzten Kurstag 10 Minuten vor Kursende schn zerbrochen ist...

----------


## Ende-in-Sicht

Kopf hoch! Das klappt schon noch. Sptestens nach den Ferien.  :hmmm...:  
Ich zhle auch nur noch die Tage bis zu den Weihnachtsferien.  :Grinnnss!: 
Das ist meine grte Motivation im Moment.  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Zahnfee12

Physikums-Horror!!  :Traurig:  :Traurig: 
Habe nach Weihnachten jetzt angefangen, richtig frs Physikum zu lernen und knnte jetzt schon losheulen, wenn ich nur daran denke!!!!! 
Ich habe das Gefhl, dem Stoff in keinster Weise gewachsen zu sein.

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Same here!
Da hilft wohl nur Augen zu und durch.  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ili96

Servus!

Was mich am Meisten "ankotzt", ist, dass die ganzen Humanis das schne Zahnmedizinstudium nicht wertschtzen!  :Big Grin:  

Ich mein, ihr kennt doch alle die Klassiker...: "ist doch nur Zahnmedizin".. "sind doch nur Zhne".

Dabei vergessen die Meisten doch, dass sich der Augenarzt zb auch "nur" auf die Augen beschrnkt. Also auch nur auf einen kleinen Teil des Krpers.

:P

----------


## outofhere

> Servus!
> 
> Was mich am Meisten "ankotzt", ist, dass die ganzen Humanis das schne Zahnmedizinstudium nicht wertschtzen!  
> 
> Ich mein, ihr kennt doch alle die Klassiker...: "ist doch nur Zahnmedizin".. "sind doch nur Zhne".
> 
> Dabei vergessen die Meisten doch, dass sich der Augenarzt zb auch "nur" auf die Augen beschrnkt. Also auch nur auf einen kleinen Teil des Krpers.
> 
> :P


Ich hab das witziger Weise ganz andere Reaktionen von befreundeten/bekannten Humanis bekommen. 
"Wie cool, finde ich auch total spannend, knnte es handwerklich aber nicht." oder sie erwarten eine horror Klinik Zeit und haben eher Respekt davor das man auf den Fachbereich lust hat.

----------


## zahnkranz

> Physikums-Horror!! 
> Habe nach Weihnachten jetzt angefangen, richtig frs Physikum zu lernen und knnte jetzt schon losheulen, wenn ich nur daran denke!!!!! 
> Ich habe das Gefhl, dem Stoff in keinster Weise gewachsen zu sein.





Hey ich bin jetzt auch dran, habe auch schon Panik und freue mich das wir hier uns untersttzen knnen. Angeblich soll das ja nicht so schwer sein,...aber ich habe auch so viel Stoff. Ich lerne einfach medilearn,... mehr schaffe ich nicht und wenn ich die Prfer weis, leider erst 3 Wochen vorher, muss ich noch Anatomie komplett lernen und versuche die Prferthemen noch zu lernen und zu whd. Es wird alles knapp,..habe auch keine lust mehr, dabei hat es erst angefangen,...

----------


## outofhere

Allen die Physikum haben wnsche ich viel Motivation. Das bekommt ihr sicher hin!

----------


## zahnkranz

Ich habe parallel also im 5. Semester Phantom, da bin ich durch das zeittestat gefallen und muss noch einige machen, ich finde es schrecklich,  viele sind schon fertig und knnen einfach lernen fr die Uni, und ich sitze den ganzen Tag im Labor!

----------


## Zahnfee12

Was ist denn ein "Zeittestat"? 
Bei uns luft der Phantomkurs auch noch ganz regulr bis Mitte Februar. =D 

Viel Zeit, um den ganzen Tag lernen zu knnen, bleibt uns da leider auch nicht.  :hmmm...:  

Ich mache auch nur noch Medi-Learn. Befreundetet Humanis haben auch ausschlielich damit ihr Physikum geschafft. Wieso sollte es bei uns also nicht klappen?  ::-oopss:

----------


## zahnkranz

Ein zeittestat ist eine Prfung bei uns im Phantom 2. ich musste einen Zahn prppen und fr eine Krone modellieren auf Zeit. Meine prparation war nicht gut genug, einmal kann ich das noch whd. Sonst bin ich fast fertig mit dem Kurs.

Ich hab mal eine andere Frage, was ist besser im Physikum,.. mit gleich guten zu sein mit besseren oder schlechteren in eine Gruppe? Wenn ich mich zu viert anmelde kommen wir 4 in eine Gruppe und werden zusammen geprft. 

Was empfehlt ihr mir?

----------


## zahnkranz

Pas.  Bei uns an der Uni geht auch das Gercht rum, weil wir soviele sind, die das Physikum machen, dass njrbsovuele bestehen werden wie klinikpltze.  🙄 Schon mal was davon gehrt?

----------


## Salzi19

Das Gercht gibt es wohl an jeder Uni  :hmmm...:

----------


## zahnkranz

Ich bin in totaler Panik es ist so viellll,..... ich will kein semester dranhngen, obwohl ich es dann gut schaffen wrde,.. 6 Wochen bis zum Physikum aber ich bin jetzt schon wegen Labor kaputtt,....  :grrrr....:

----------


## Zahnfee12

Ich verstehe dich voll und ganz. Zum Glck ist unser Phantomkurs mit dieser Woche beendet. Dann gibt es bernchste Woche noch eine Abschlussprfung ("Mini-Physikum") und dann ist der ganze Spa zum Glck auch schon wieder vorbei.  :hmmm...: 

und der richtige Spa beginnt.  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe mittlerweile auch schon berlegt, dass es vielleicht entspannter gewesen wre, noch ein halbes Jahr mit dem Physikum zu warten. Dann wre zumindest der Lernstoff entspannter machbar gewesen, aber jetzt ist die Anmeldung ja eh durch, also gibt es kein Zurck mehr, es sei denn, ich falle durch die Abschlussprfung des Phantom-Kurses. 

Uns wurde aber gesagt, dass um das Physikum immer viel mehr Wirbel gemacht wird, als es im Endeffekt ntig ist. Das sagt sich im Nachhinein ja immer leicht, aber das war beim Vorphysikum ja auch schon so. :-Meinung

Und zum Gercht mit der Klinik... das gibt es bei uns auch. Aber selbst wenn das wirklich so ist, dass nicht gengend Klinikpltze vorhanden sind, dann kannst du es ja eh nicht ndern. 
Ich wei ja nicht, wie das bei euch so ist, aber bei uns startet die Klinik jedes halbe Jahr. Von daher fnde ich es jetzt nicht sooooo dramatisch, wenn man nur ein halbes Jahr aussetzen msste.  :hmmm...:

----------


## zahnkranz

Es geht darum, dass Leute durchfallen werden im Physikum, wenn zu viele das Physikum antreten aber zu wenig Pltze sind in der Klinik. Wenn ich besteh und warten muss finde ich nicjt sonschlimm, will aber nicht deshalb ausgefiltert werden. Seit 5 Semestern versuche ich auf den Quatsch nicht zuhren.... aber das ist so schwer. Bis jetzt hat noch nie ein Gercht gestimmt.

Leute wie sieht es aus,.... Ende des Semesters ist nchste Woche Dienstag!  Prfer bekommen wir erst Mitte Februar, knapp 2 Wochen vor dem Physikum, finde ich schon doof..... im Sommer bekommt man die Prfer viel frher.

Ich habe das gefhl ich lerne alles umsonst, alles ist 2 Tage spter wenn ich das nicjt whd. Vergessen.

----------


## outofhere

Und ich sitz hier mit meinen Ersti-Sorgen und habe keine Lust Physik zu lernen  :Big Grin:  Ich hoffe das Lernen luft bei euch ertrglich  :Smilie:

----------


## zahnkranz

Wie sssss,...😜Das grte Problem ist immer die Zeit, bis ich weis wie man fr was lernt steh ich schon unter Druck. Und wenn ich zeitlich Anfnge mache ich das immer falsch,.... immer mit den falschen Bchern, bis ich auf den richtigen Weg bin vergeht soviel Zeit, das ich nicht weis wie ich das alles bestehen soll.

----------


## Zahnfee12

Haha, da kannst du ja noch froh sein, mein lieber @zahnkranz, dass ihr die Prfer berhaupt gesagt bekommt.  :Grinnnss!:  

Wir kommen rein und gucken dann erstmal, wer uns von seinem Stuhl aus da freundlich entgegenlchelt.   :bhh: 

Das mit dem Vergessen ist bei mir bisher nicht so dramatisch, habe aber auch erst Physio gemacht und Biochemie noch gar nicht begonnen. (Physio- und BC-Prfungen sind bei uns erst Mitte Mrz).

----------


## zahnkranz

Und Anatomie? Das fehlt mir auch noch ganz! Muss aber echt sagen habe mich heute umgehrt die meisten beginne jetzt zu lernen🙈 Kann mir das garnicht vorstellen das es reichen wird.🙊Vielleicht behalten sie auch viel,... ich habe leider viel wieder vergessen

----------


## outofhere

Hier ist es so still, wie luft es denn bei euch? 
Bei mir ist das Semester morgen vorbeeeeei  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## stabbi89

Bei mir wars schon am Montag vorbei :Smilie:  Aber in 2 Wochen geht Phantom I los. :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## zahnkranz

Hab Phantom 2 bestanden;  jetzt lerne ich frs Physikum und stelle fest, das schlimme kommt jetzt, vorher war alles machbar.😂

----------


## outofhere

Genie die freie Zeit, Stabbi und viel Spa bei Phantom I. Oder lieber viel Erfolg? Am besten beides. 
Zahnkranz, herzlichen Glckwunsch und Physikum wird sicher auch okay! Das packst du  :Party:

----------


## stabbi89

Danke outofhere :Smilie:  DIr auch eine schne Zeit. Bin Zahntechniker, hoffe das luft, aber wird trotzdem anspruchsvoll :Party:

----------


## outofhere

Danke, ist jetzt schon nett. Mal wieder ne Woche bis 12 schlafen  :Blush: 
Ach na daaaaann   :Big Grin:  Dann bekommst du das super hin.

----------

